# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Fjala me e gjate ne gjuhen shqipe?

## Qyfyre

Di gje njeri kush eshte fjala me e gjate ne shqip?  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## EDLIN

*TUNGJATJETA  ?*
Fjalë e gjatë, jetë e gjatë....  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Linda5

Pershendetje?

----------


## drague

staramongllavinglla.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Thashethemexheshka.
Elektriciteti>...

----------


## Jack Watson

institucionalizmi

----------


## brooklyn2007

Zevendeskryeminister (20 germa)  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Fjala ime mban rekord.THASHETHEMEXHESHKA...

----------


## brooklyn2007

Ka 18 germa e jotja, si qenka me e gjata?!

----------


## isLand

*Drejtëpërsëdrejtë*  :ngerdheshje: 


Fjala qe pretendoni do shkruheshte keshtu: zevendes_Kryeminister  :shkelje syri: 
Thashethemexhi eshte fjala pastaj pjeshkat nese ju pelqejne mund ti shtoni haha

----------


## alibaba

Pseudo-otorinolaringologjike

26

----------


## Begby

*shtatepellembemjekraetripellembeshtati* *34 Germa*
 :u shkriva:

----------


## Milkway

ku po i gjeni more kto fjal  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## murik

Antikushtetueshmerisht

----------


## Coca-Cola

Marksistleninistkomunistenverist.

----------


## King_Arthur

*elbasanllinjte .....*

----------


## Korbi999

Revolucionarizimeve.
Kjo eshte nje nga fjalet me te gjata (fjala qe ka vetem nje rrenje, pra, jo dy apo me shume)

----------


## LaTiNo_LoVeR[x]

Acidideziksiribonukleik.


Ma merr mendja se kjo fjale qe perdoret ne kimi eshte fjala me e gjat shqipe.

----------


## alibaba

Mendoj që rekordin e ka Shtatëpllammjekërretripllamshtati (që e ka shkrujt atje nalt)

----------


## BaBa

po ju paskeni ba fjal te gjata qe jan cop cop te shkeputura, me hile  :ngerdheshje: 




*shqiperiajonedotebehetnjeditekursalatevdesemegjith  demokratbashke.*

----------

